# Whats wrong with this picture



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

They Re off the floor about 3/4 of a inch too


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

there is no air gap. 3/4 van clad fitting lifts the pipe about 1/2" throat on 3/4 elbow is approx 5/8" if its a sink draining to this i have more to say.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

I know and this just passed inspection 2 months ago


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What's draining into the second floor sink? An Ice maker?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

judging from your previous posts, this is not out in hillbilly country. no offense to the inspectors on this forum, but some will only bust your chops on stud guards. they dont know the code well enough to figure out the important stuff. (there are a couple of inspectors that i call for advice):yes:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

georgepsi said:


> They Re off the floor about 3/4 of a inch too


those are floor sinks, not floor drains


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I hate to tell you but it is perfectly legal. The drains have the proper air break and the reason the floor sinks are elevated is because they don't want trash floating into the floor sink freely. Most of the time this application will be on a serving line. There will be trough drains or ice bens with a drain.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Floor sinks are sinks, elevated over grade. Since they don't have a full grate it protects them from filling the line with solid food waste.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Its still a tripping hazards regardless..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Its still a tripping hazards regardless..


Last job I was on they wanted them 2 inches over Finish. They settled with an inch and a quarter.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Its still a tripping hazards regardless..


yes I agree that's why most of the time they are tucked back under the equipment line.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

That looks like a Chilis or Applebees


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here it is a 1" A.F.F. and out of the aisle/walkway.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah definitely need to be under the equipment more but other than that I see nothing illegal...Air break instead of an air gap is perfectly fine in this situation, and I agree with the floor sinks being installed above finished floor to prevent debris from getting washed into it from cleaning floors...I have a super high end steak house that I've done service on here in Ft. Worth and I can't tell you how much silverware, dishes, and other random kitchen crap I've pulled out of there because the floor sink was installed flush and they just sweep/hose it right in there...I guess they think it'll disappear!


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Here they require them out from under the equipment for cleaning access.


----------

